
Woot.com enlists StackOverflow users to address bot/scripting attacks - joshwa
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/450835/stop-scripters-from-slamming-your-website-hundreds-of-times-a-second
======
pclark
after reading their problem, and the solutions offered -- they aren't willing
to sacrifice anything, and yet want a perfect solution to block users.

I believe thats called _magic_ :)

------
ScottWhigham
Irony - I got a "Service Unavailable" from SO trying to view the post...

------
mynameishere
I won a BoC once. Lord, that's the #2 letdown of my life, after sex.

